# It's been ages since I posted here!



## Abby (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's something I did in coloured pemcils at Christmas


----------



## Cran (Jan 31, 2016)

The detail is amazing, Abby. There are camera companies that envy you, you know that, right?


----------



## Abby (Jan 31, 2016)

Ahhh thanks Cran!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome back, Abby! Cute dog!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 31, 2016)

All I can say is "Wow!"


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Jan 31, 2016)

...

You could auction that.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 31, 2016)

Abby, your skill never ceases to amaze.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 1, 2016)

It looks so real. So so real. It's absolutely incredible. The attention to detail is amazing. It's a gorgeous sight for the eyes. Seriously, a lovely , lovely job =)


----------



## Abby (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone, it's so lovely to see you all again! The dog in the drawing is my dog, her name is Dolly and she's my baby


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Feb 1, 2016)

Holy shit, I just saw your gallery and I'm like, DAMN.

Do you even use PS?

Is ALL of your work hand drawn?

Are you an alien?

o_o


----------



## Terry D (Feb 1, 2016)

Fabulous! You even captured your own reflection in the pup's eyes! You could make a fortune on the dog show circuit.


----------



## Abby (Feb 1, 2016)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Holy shit, I just saw your gallery and I'm like, DAMN.
> 
> Do you even use PS?
> 
> ...



Haha, no I don't use photoshop it's all hand drawn, and I don't think I'm an alien, although I did once wake up naked in a field so who knows!! Thanks for the compliment, much appreciated


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 1, 2016)

Abby said:


> Haha, no I don't use photoshop it's all hand drawn, and I don't think I'm an alien, although I did once wake up naked in a field so who knows!! Thanks for the compliment, much appreciated



Plot twist - Adam, we found Eve! Wait, wait, it gets better Adam! It's ABBY! Adam & Abby! Now, that sounds better.


----------



## 20oz (Feb 1, 2016)

Holy crap! You know how long that would take me to do? Two years! Even then, it wouldn't look as good.


----------

